# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ  WINSON

## ALESTA

Καλημέρα σας

Θα ηθελα την γνώμη σας και βοήθεια σας σχετικά με εναν φούρνο WINSON

Η κουζίνα είναι πολύ παλια.
Οι ενδείξεις στα κουμπια φαίνονται με δυσκολία.
Ολες οι εστιες εργάζονται χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Οταν θεσης τον διακόπτη φούρνου στην θέση αέρας το μοτεράκι εργαζεται κανονικα.
Οταν ομως θέσης στην θεση αντιστασεις μετά απο ενα λεπτο πεφτει ηασφάλεια του πίνακα.
Αφαιρώ την πάνω αντισταση αλλά το προβλημα παραμένη.
Αφήνω την πάνω αντίσταση και αφαιρω την κάτω αντίσταση και πέφτη η ασφάλεια μετα απο ενα λεπτό.
Βγάζω απο την συνδεσμολογία και τις δύο αντιστάσεις{χωρίς φορτίο}και δεν υπάρχη πρόβλημα.
Ωμική μέτρηση αντιστάσεων δεν εκανα λόγω ελλειψης οργάνου.
Κάθε βοήθεια είναι επιθυμητή













ΑπάντησηΠροώθηση

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτό που πέφτει στον πίνακα είναι σίγουρα η ασφάλεια, ή μήοως είναι το ρελέ διαφυγής; Γιατί η συμπεριφορά που περιγράφεις είναι η κλασική της αντίστασης που έχει "γεράσει" και κάνει διαρροή στη γη όταν ζεσταθεί, οπότε και ρίχνει το ρελέ.

----------


## gep58

Το ίδιο σου κάνει και στο grill?

----------


## ALESTA

Καλημέρα σας

Τα σύμβολα στον διακόπτη εχουν ξεθωριάση και δεν είμαι σιγουρος.
Αρα η θέση  GRILL είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρεθή.
Πέφτη η ασφάλεια οταν ο διακόπτης είναι στην θέση ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.
Το σπίτι εχη εναν πίνακα παλιό απο το 1953!!!!!!!
Θα δοκιμάσω πάλι και θα σας απαντήσω

----------


## nyannaco

> Καλημέρα σας
> 
> Τα σύμβολα στον διακόπτη εχουν ξεθωριάση και δεν είμαι σιγουρος.
> Αρα η θέση  GRILL είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βρεθή.
> Πέφτη η ασφάλεια οταν ο διακόπτης είναι στην θέση ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.
> Το σπίτι εχη εναν πίνακα παλιό απο το 1953!!!!!!!
> Θα δοκιμάσω πάλι και θα σας απαντήσω


Βγάλε μια φωτογραφία του πίνακα και δείξε μας τί ακριβώς πέφτει.

----------


## ALESTA

Καλησπέρα σας

1}Τελικά είχατε δίκιο γιατί πεφτη ο ρελές διακοπής και οχι η ασφάλεια
2}Οι αντιστάσεις {ανω και κάτω} θερμαίνονται για ενα{1} περίπου λεπτο πρίν πέση ο ρελές.

----------


## nyannaco

Κατα 99.9% φταινε οι αντιστασεις, και θελουν αντικατασταση.

----------


## ALESTA

Καλησπέρα σας

Θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλη σας.
Καλό σας βραδυ και ευχαριστώ ολους σας για την βοήθεια σας.
Καλό καλοκαίρι να εχετε

----------

